
Ask HN: What's the best way to protect users from phishing attacks? - troquerre
It seems like everyone has a story about their users getting phished nowadays. What are the best techniques to fight against this?
======
rman666
Phishing tests are very common in many companies these days. There are many
companies that can help with such tests. Google is your friend.

------
caryd
Training them to recognize it. Repeat training yearly or more.

~~~
troquerre
Do you know any company that does this? That doesn't seem realistic but I hope
I'm wrong here.

~~~
ericsoderstrom
Planet Money episode #886: The Price of a Hack [1] interviews a supervisor at
a company who instituted required anti-phishing training, with good results.

[1]:
[https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?stor...](https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=682331111)

